# Anyone here a Juggler?



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

i can juggle 4 balls comfotably

i can do a few 3 ball patterns im not great 
but moslty was wondering
if any of you are jugglers?
how good are you?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It was my first hobby, but I don't really practice now; I got up to four balls, and was quite good at three, but then I got into martial-arts.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, monthly i juggle my bills.


----------



## lec90 (Oct 27, 2010)

I can do 3 and 4 ball, I mostly do contact juggling now and some poi and nine section whip forms I love object manipulation


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I use to do allot of juggling when I was young. I got a book for X-mas from my uncle called "Juggling for the Complete Klutz". I got this after accidentally knocking over red wine on his white shag carpeting. He didn't like kids much.

In Palo Alto, CA (about 20 minutes away) the head quarters for the "Klutz" series has a shop with an area in the back for learning and practicing juggling. Amazing talent there! I can only juggle 3, but I can still bounce them off the walls or the floor. I can do stilts, unicycle, and balance things on my forehead. My parrents thought I was going to join the Circus.


----------

